# New Guy here prepping for peak oil collapse of civilzation



## ericyoder23 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey everyone I am brand new here. I work for the Army corp of engineers. I have been aware of peak oil and our impending collapse of civilization for almost fifteen years now. I know its close for reasons I can not repeat online. Looking for any tips or ideas anyone might have to help better overcome this event! I haven't had much time to study due to my job. so i would appreciate the help Thank You-Eric


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

ericyoder23 said:


> Hey everyone I am brand new here. I work for the Army corp of engineers. I have been aware of peak oil and our impending collapse of civilization for almost fifteen years now. I know its close for reasons I can not repeat online. Looking for any tips or ideas anyone might have to help better overcome this event! I haven't had much time to study due to my job. so i would appreciate the help Thank You-Eric


Guess who's back......


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

REALLY?? You're going to try to start this all over again? I don't think so.


----------

